# Lens for European Trip



## mw (May 17, 2013)

I am planning for a trip to visit cities in France and Italy in a couple of months. Would love to bring all the lens I have, but most likely will be one. I am narrowing it down to EF 24-70 v1 or EF 24-105. Will accompany 5D3 and getting XA20 when release in June. Weigh will be a factor, that's why I only want to carry one lens.

Thought or suggestion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaihp (May 17, 2013)

I think that you will be fine with either for both cities and landscapes. I would probably choose the 24-105, just from the point of having a bit more focal length to play with.


----------



## serendipidy (May 17, 2013)

kaihp said:


> I think that you will be fine with either for both cities and landscapes. I would probably choose the 24-105, just from the point of having a bit more focal length to play with.



+1
How about a good pocket P&S also? Not much weight and could extend your focal range. The 50X Canon PS SX50 HS gives good IQ and tremendous super telephoto range.

Post some photos when you get back.


----------



## bholliman (May 17, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you will be fine with either for both cities and landscapes. I would probably choose the 24-105, just from the point of having a bit more focal length to play with.
> ...



+1

35mm of added reach and IS. If you plan to do lots of low light photography I would take the 24-70 2.8.


----------



## mw (May 18, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you will be fine with either for both cities and landscapes. I would probably choose the 24-105, just from the point of having a bit more focal length to play with.
> ...



I have a Sony RX100 which I'll let one of my daughter use. Will definitely take lots of photo and post some here. Can't wait for the trip to begin.


----------



## MCL (May 18, 2013)

I have the same question for trip to Italy and Switzerland. Was thinking I might take two lenses. I own a 24-105 but am afraid I might want more reach at times so thought of renting a 70-300 or renting that lens and borrowing a friend's 16-35. I have no personal experience with the 70-300 to help me make the decision as far as image quality, size, and weight.


----------



## expatinasia (May 18, 2013)

MCL said:


> I have the same question for trip to Italy and Switzerland. Was thinking I might take two lenses. I own a 24-105 but am afraid I might want more reach at times so thought of renting a 70-300 or renting that lens and borrowing a friend's 16-35. I have no personal experience with the 70-300 to help me make the decision as far as image quality, size, and weight.



The 70-300L f/4-5.6 USM IS is an excellent lens to travel with as it is light, excellent IQ and gives you excellent reach. That combined with your friend's 16-35 OR your 24-105 are probably the only two lenses you would need.


----------



## michi (May 18, 2013)

If I had the choice, I would take the 24-105. More reach and a little lighter. However, for Rome, I would take a 16-35 for all those places you can't get far enough away. That might actually be the best choice for Switzerland too with its amazing scenery. 

I took my 7D with me to Rome with the 15-85 and was wishing for wider nearly everywhere. Don't think I took much at 85. If I had to do it again, I would take the 5DII with the 16-35.


----------



## candyman (May 18, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> MCL said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same question for trip to Italy and Switzerland. Was thinking I might take two lenses. I own a 24-105 but am afraid I might want more reach at times so thought of renting a 70-300 or renting that lens and borrowing a friend's 16-35. I have no personal experience with the 70-300 to help me make the decision as far as image quality, size, and weight.
> ...




+2
That is what I would take.
16-35 (narrow streets, indoor, open landscape)
70-300 (anything else, portrait and situations to zoom in)


----------



## aznable (May 18, 2013)

mw said:


> I am narrowing it down to EF 24-70 v1 or EF 24-105. Will accompany 5D3 and getting XA20 when release in June.
> Thought or suggestion is greatly appreciated.



the 24-105 is a better option in my opinion, mainly for the IS, secondary for the extra reach. Also a wider angle lens would not a bad idea, like the samyang 14mm manual lens or a thing like that (buy for the trip, resale after if you dont linke) or something like that


----------



## Sella174 (May 18, 2013)

Be daring and take just a single prime ... 35mm, preferably.


----------



## rizenphoenix (May 18, 2013)

I would go with the 24-105 for the extra bit of reach and the IS.


----------



## Dick (May 18, 2013)

If you care about DOF, take the 2.8 zoom or maybe even a prime. Otherwise the 24-105L is not a bad choice either I guess. Personally I dislike that lens with a passion. Every time it gets used, I end up unhappy with the results.

If I was to travel and only 1 or two lenses would fit into my kit, I'd take a 35mm 1.4 and maybe the 100L. Tomorrow I'm going for a fishing trip and in addition to these 2 lenses I packed a wide angle 2.8 L zoom, which I most likely won't be using.


----------



## OD (May 18, 2013)

It all depends on what you want to get out of the pictures. For holidays memories, spending not too much time shooting, then the 24-105L is definitively the way to go. I however am rarely pleased with the results. For shooting in towns I enjoy using the TSE 24L II. This gives stunning results and shifting is almost always a must when shooting buildings. To give me more options, I also carry the 40mm Pancake in my pocket. Very sharp lens, 2.8 and weighs nothing. 

Almost all these used the TSE 24L in Paris: http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivier_dirat/sets/72157632750930493/


----------



## mw (May 20, 2013)

To be honest, I bought the 24-105L a few months ago when it was on sale, but have not use it much. I will definitely give it a good test before the trip. Would like to do some video as well, so the IS might come in handy. 

I've been contemplating whether to take the 17-40L along or not. From some of the suggestions here, maybe I should. Especially for Rome and Venice. For those places, would a 17-40L do the job, or should I look into upgrading it to a 16-35L II. I've been especially impressed with the 17-40L, that I don't know if upgrading would make much of a difference. Tilt shift has been suggested, but price might be out of reach.

Thanks again for all of the suggestions.


----------



## kaihp (May 20, 2013)

mw said:


> To be honest, I bought the 24-105L a few months ago when it was on sale, but have not use it much. I will definitely give it a good test before the trip. Would like to do some video as well, so the IS might come in handy.
> 
> I've been contemplating whether to take the 17-40L along or not.


The 17-40L was my first lens (bought for my 10D) and it has been my main 'walk-around' lens on APS-C bodies. With my 5DF3, I tend to use the 24-70 more, but still the 17-40L is an excellent addition for close quarters and when you need to take in the wide views.
Also, the size and weight is really nice


----------



## mw (Aug 13, 2013)

So I ended up taking the 24-105 and 16-35 along for the trip. The weather was at times hot, so I was glad to keep it light.

A few pics taken during the trip:


----------



## mw (Aug 13, 2013)

A few more...


----------



## mwh1964 (Aug 13, 2013)

Seems your trip went well. Thanks for concluding on the post.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing. Which lens did you use the most?


----------



## mw (Aug 13, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing. Which lens did you use the most?


24-105 90% of the time.


----------



## cnardo (Aug 16, 2013)

Making a similar trip to Italy and France in October and my original plan was to take the 5D III and 2-3 lenses: 


Option 1: 16-35L, 24-105L and 28-300L. (Heavy)
Option 2: 16-35L, 24-105L (light to med)
Option 3: 16-35L, 28-300L (med-heavy)
Option 4: 16-35L, Tamron 28-300 (light-med)

Any opinions out there????…especially those with experience with the new Tamron 28-300 FF lens on a 5D III (my purchase is still in the mail).

I plan to be taking typical tourist shots. I will also have my EOS M with kit & 22mm lens in my pocket


----------



## mwh1964 (Aug 16, 2013)

cnardo said:


> Making a similar trip to Italy and France in October and my original plan was to take the 5D III and 2-3 lenses:
> 
> 
> Option 1: 16-35L, 24-105L and 28-300L. (Heavy)
> ...



If taking all the heavy stuff plus EOS M I think you will be using the latter quite a lot. I would take the 24-105 plus the EOS M unless you are absolutely sure you will need longer reach. Enjoy the trip.


----------

